# Basque-Style Cheesecake (Tarta de Queso)  King Arthur Baker's bake of the month..



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2022)

Well, it's been awhile since I cooked one of these..   This recipe came in my e-mail ...  KA picture was enticing...  So, I had to try...
My Gawd, cheese cake is my favorite desert..  It will be _gone_ by Wednesday evening...  Maybe sooner if it's really goodl....


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 2, 2022)

Very hard to turn down a nice slice of cheesecake

Here's the link to King Arthur Basque-Style-Cheesecake
Funny that a flour company is promoting a "unique crustless cake"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2022)

Gotta love cheese cake!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 2, 2022)

Wow! That looks incredible! I can’t believe it’d last till Wednesday!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Very hard to turn down a nice slice of cheesecake
> 
> Here's the link to King Arthur Basque-Style-Cheesecake
> Funny that a flour company is promoting a "unique crustless cake"




Graham crackers, Vanilla wafers, Ginger snaps...  I don't think they want you to make these to line their cake bottoms...  The recipe is probably a base for you to add to...  
I was thinking the same as you...  I will taste this and figure out what I want to add...
Eating a complete bottomless cake is a sacrifice I will gladly make...
I have some raspberry and strawberry sauce I will experiment with also...
I'm waiting for it to cool in the refer then stuff will happen...  I can see me conducting several taste tests today.....   HAHAHAHA....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 2, 2022)

It's just terrible what I guy has to do sometimes, but chin up Dave .
I know you can make it through it.

David

nice color on that


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 2, 2022)

Gotta try this! I agree it's funny a flour company showing a recipe that uses no flour but who cares?
Now I just have to figure out what a "springform" pan is....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks good Dave.  Sounds like the perfect base to make additions to.  The only potential problem I can see is that with the huge variety of additions possible....well you probably should have baked two, if you have hopes of it lasting until Wednesday evening.
Gary


----------



## DougE (Jan 2, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Eating a complete bottomless cake is a sacrifice I will gladly make...
> I have some raspberry and strawberry sauce I will experiment with also...
> I'm waiting for it to cool in the refer then stuff will happen...


Glad you're willing to take one for the team for testing purposes and all that .....

It does look absolutely delicious, and I probably would have wolfed the whole thing down already.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 2, 2022)

Mmm. Great looking cake Dave! 


daveomak said:


> I have some raspberry and strawberry sauce I will experiment with also...


Killer


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 2, 2022)

Raspberry


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2022)

Roxy, my dog, has cleaned up the plate....

That cake is the smoothest, silkiest cheesecake I can remember...  The eggs and cream cheese could stand alone..  The raspberry and strawberry flavors were pronounced. I'm guessing the concentrated rich flavors of the barista collection were too powerful....  Fresh/frozen berries would have been a better choice...  Don't get me wrong, this syrup is awesome...  I think it's too powerful for the delicate/subtle cheesecake flavor...   I will carry on and think up another test for say "bedtime"..


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2022)

Interesting recipe! Thanks for sharing Dave. This one is easy to convert for low carb / keto as its just a swap of the sweetener. I was surprised it had no vanilla in it. I love the pure flavor of a good plain cheesecake. I could see drizzling this with a nice thin caramel sauce too.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 2, 2022)

Dang ,that looks good Dave. No way on earth would that make it until Wed around here. Printed recipe


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 2, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Dang ,that looks good Dave. No way on earth would that make it until Wed around here. Printed recipe


I was thinking tomorrow?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Interesting recipe! Thanks for sharing Dave. This one is easy to convert for low carb / keto as its just a swap of the sweetener. I was surprised it had no vanilla in it. I love the pure flavor of a good plain cheesecake. *I could see drizzling this with a nice thin caramel sauce too.*




I have caramel sauce....  Didn't dawn on me to try it...   Will do....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2022)

WOW Dave, Judy saw this & is heading to the store now to get the ingredients we don’t have.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2022)

Good for Judy...   If your oven is close to accurate, the time thing pretty close for not overcooking the cake...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2022)

This is my first NO CRUST cake...  I like it, no crust...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2022)

Dave did you use a spring form pan like thee directions call for?
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes...  I have a non springform pan in 7"...   I might adjust the recipe for 7", but WHY  when I can have a 9" cake to eat??   HAHAHAHA
I really like the non springform pan...


----------

